# Fecals. Where, how, how much?



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

I have a couple fecals I'd like to send out for examination. They're in moist paper towel in labeled film cannisters.

Dr. Frye's new website doesn't spell out how they should be packaged or the cost. There's an address listed but not sure if that's OK for fecals. I've emailed him with no response yet. 

Anyone know what he wants for packaging, cost, shipping address?

Any other places I can them them to?

EricG.NH


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

pl259 said:


> I have a couple fecals I'd like to send out for examination. They're in moist paper towel in labeled film cannisters.
> 
> Dr. Frye's new website doesn't spell out how they should be packaged or the cost. There's an address listed but not sure if that's OK for fecals. I've emailed him with no response yet.
> 
> ...


I think its always been $17 per fecal (per tank) I usually send them in damp paper towel in ziplock bags. Next day delivery is best and it'll be in one of those hard envelopes.

send em here:

Dr. David Frye
Milan Area Animal Hospital
517 West Main Street
Milan, Michigan 48160

oh I usually include a note saying call my cell for credit card payment on arrival. lets me know when its gets there and I feel better about it than sending my number on paper.

hope that helps


----------



## Brandon Knowles (Mar 23, 2007)

Don't know about anyone else, but I have tried to Email Dr. Frye twice in the last week and keep getting them back as undeliverable.


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

Brandon Knowles said:


> Don't know about anyone else, but I have tried to Email Dr. Frye twice in the last week and keep getting them back as undeliverable.


Dr. Frye's email address has changed. 

Go to his site, and check out the 'contact us' section. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Brandon Knowles (Mar 23, 2007)

Must be on my end. I've tried it twice in the last week and no go. I'll talk to em tomorrow when I pay for my fecal.........well, not MY fecal.......although........

Brandon


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

in an old email from him i believe he said a few turds per frog for $18 a frog...

best bet is to email him though of course.


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

> 1) Fecal exams are the most common service. For $15 I will read a fecal sample from one vivarium (as many fresh feces as you can collect from one vivaria - don't mix tanks - you don't get accurate results.) This includes setting up the test, finding all the parasites, photographing the parasites, explaining the significance of each parasite, and recommending treatment. Collect the feces, put them in a small air-tight container (such as a film canister) with a small amount of damp paper towel (to maintain humidity) and ship them to me as quickly as possible with a check for $15, or call ahead to pay with a credit card. PLEASE DO NOT SHIP ME SAMPLES WITHOUT PAYMENT. I know this sounds rude, but some people have not paid me for services rendered.


http://www.fryebrothersfrogs.com/page3.htm 

I found this on their old website.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Dr. Frye's email response to me...

One fecal sample can include as many fresh feces from on vivarium. Try to get fresh samples. Fecals should be packaged in small airtight containers (zip lock baggies or film canisters work great) with a small amount of damp paper towel. You should send them as quickly as possible to 517 West Main Street, Milan, MI 48160 with a check for $18. You can also call ahead and pay via credit card (734) 439-2273.) Please make certain to leave me an e-mail address with the sample.

EricG.NH


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

isn't that what I said? :lol:


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

no, you said $17 :wink: 

thanks for posting dr frye's responce. nice to know it's as many as you can get for one tank.


----------

